# Screen Printing Over Sea's in China ?



## TOONCOUTURE (Aug 17, 2012)

Can someone leave me any feedback on some great high quality and affordable prices for screen printing tee's in China. Thanks ! It's getting preety expensive out here in the states. Thanks again.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

TOONCOUTURE said:


> Can someone leave me any feedback on some great high quality and affordable prices for screen printing tee's in China. Thanks ! It's getting preety expensive out here in the states. Thanks again.


What kind of quantities are you looking at?....


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

China, only but trouble if you don't go see them.
Even some of my customer that goes 4 times per year monitoring, have still quality issues.

With china, samples always look good, but onces you have the full order, it can be a disaster.

I don"t say they are all not serious. I prefer to pay a little more, but with a local screenprinter.


----------



## TOONCOUTURE (Aug 17, 2012)

About a a dozen to 100.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Your quantities would be far too small to order from China......You need 10s of thousands.....


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I think the minimum is close to 200 - 300 per size per color... less than that you will pay more than in the US 

lol


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah.. I don't think that any Chinese company will even reply to your email wen you say the quantity..


----------



## EPESY (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, some of the company care about quality.
Come to us for heat transfer T-shirt or others heat transfer items , We take our quality serious.
We get the vinl from SISER or Korea，and Roland print and cut.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

you wanna have someone print a doz shirts in china ? what kind of prices are you getting in your area ? your gonna get killed on shipping on 100 shirts. take that into account and you will pay way more than getting local. plus you will buy them not seeing them and what do you do when they are printed wrong ? there is no way that your paying more local. hell even that company on tv would be cheaper (and they are very expensive).


----------



## mestremind (May 15, 2014)

I'm also wondering the best prices a company in China can do a bulk orders? I requested 2 samples (1 black and 1 white) at $120 including shipping to check the quality of both . I'm glad I did that because the white looked amazing but the black you could see some cracks when you stretched the shirt. My shirt is composed of 94% Cotton and 6% Elastane (almost like spandex) and it feels amazing on the body, cool to the touch and very light weight. I'm going for a high end / luxury approach, so its a lot better than what you will find at your local shop or your standard American Apparel.

I was able to get 100 units per design at $12 each (including shipping), I bargained a lot to get that price, but I'm still wondering if it is still too high? Since its my first line I'm only launching 3 designs, so 300 shirts total in S, M, L. I plan to use these to try to make sales and get bigger orders so I can order in large quantities. 

I asked for an estimate of 1,000 units per design and 10,000 units per design. The price gets better at 10,000 units around $7-8 per shirt, but at 1,000 units it doesnt change much.

What should I be expecting in terms of price? 

Since its my first run, if I dont have a huge margin I'll be okay, I just dont want to break even as I would like to have a profit to order larger quantities. My shirts ready with packaging and finishes included will cost me $14.50 what should I wholesale it for, and what should I retail it for?

Its my very first line so I appreciate the feedback. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

mestremind said:


> I'm also wondering the best prices a company in China can do a bulk orders? I requested 2 samples (1 black and 1 white) at $120 including shipping to check the quality of both . I'm glad I did that because the white looked amazing but the black you could see some cracks when you stretched the shirt. My shirt is composed of 94% Cotton and 6% Elastane (almost like spandex) and it feels amazing on the body, cool to the touch and very light weight. I'm going for a high end / luxury approach, so its a lot better than what you will find at your local shop or your standard American Apparel.
> 
> I was able to get 100 units per design at $12 each (including shipping), I bargained a lot to get that price, but I'm still wondering if it is still too high? Since its my first line I'm only launching 3 designs, so 300 shirts total in S, M, L. I plan to use these to try to make sales and get bigger orders so I can order in large quantities.
> 
> ...


Ok this is what is happening in my opinion. If the company even agreed to send you that low quantity, then it's propably a very small shop. The price for 10 000 is on the other hand insane high, I don't know from which cointry are you but you could get it probably cheaper in the US or in Europe. That indicates that they are manual shop.

I've deal a lot in chinese, and bengali stuff (mostly workwear, but tshirts to) and no respecteble company will talk to you about orders below 100 000 pieces.


----------



## mestremind (May 15, 2014)

Smalzstein said:


> Ok this is what is happening in my opinion. If the company even agreed to send you that low quantity, then it's propably a very small shop. The price for 10 000 is on the other hand insane high, I don't know from which cointry are you but you could get it probably cheaper in the US or in Europe. That indicates that they are manual shop.
> 
> I've deal a lot in chinese, and bengali stuff (mostly workwear, but tshirts to) and no respecteble company will talk to you about orders below 100 000 pieces.


Thank you for your reply. I'm located in the United States and I'm looking to find an average price that I should be paying for these shirts in bulk when manufacturing them in China or if it is even possible to get a even better price for the same quality shirts made in the US. 

How do I identify a large shop from a small one? Are large shops willing to work with startups or with low quantities orders? 

Any information in regards to buying in bulk for a start up brand I would appreciate it.


----------



## nickster (Sep 7, 2014)

With your quantities, it'll be tough. Plus watch out for major sizing issues when ordering from there....talking from personal experience


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

mestremind said:


> Thank you for your reply. I'm located in the United States and I'm looking to find an average price that I should be paying for these shirts in bulk when manufacturing them in China or if it is even possible to get a even better price for the same quality shirts made in the US.
> 
> How do I identify a large shop from a small one? Are large shops willing to work with startups or with low quantities orders?
> 
> Any information in regards to buying in bulk for a start up brand I would appreciate it.


First of all there are almost none of large manufacturers on alibaba and similar sites only middlemen (sometimes multi-level middleman). 

I you don't want tens of thausands of pieces you may really try looking localy or in mexico. In Germany (where avarage wages are 3 times larger as in US) you can get 9 color screeen print for 50 - 60 cents for 3000 pieces. Similar pricing here in Poland.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

But, then I wonder if you get hit with some high tariffs when the shirts come into the US ?


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

I wonder if he ever got his 12 shirts screened!


----------

